# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Locked down, with Skynyrd.

## phil62

Tonight's entertainment was provided by Lynyrd Skynyrd from their latest concert recording, The Last of the Street Survivors Farewell Tour. I'm a big fan, but I must say that this may very well be their best concert yet. In typical Skynyrd fashion, it was loud and raucous, with all of the attendant visual affects that goes with a Skynyrd concert, and the last song, as usual, was Free Bird. It may be the best Free Bird ever. Check it out.

----------

